# Wood AND Rock ?



## Antipofish (13 Dec 2011)

Hi, I have a notion of having a scape which is a mix of wood and rock.  To one side I envisage a nice piece of bogwood or Red Moor at an angle rather than parallel to the back of the tank.  To the other side a mini Iwagumi set up of rocks.  Maybe have the wood on "higher ground" by banking up the substrate a little.

Trouble is, I want this to be a soft/acidic water set up because of my choice of fish and I am worried that the rock will affect the kH and pH.  Any suggestions, or is it doomed from the start ?

ALSO, I have the tescos lightweight cat litter as my topping substrate with aquabasis+ underneath.  It seems VERY light. Does it absorb water and become heavier or is it destined to waft around with every disturbance in the water column ?

Another ALSO... While I think about it can anyone suggest a supplier of these "lily pipes" I keep hearing about ? Im sick of looking at the horrid black tubes my AQ1 filter came with.

Thanks in advance.

PS, this is the bit of wood I got but it takes up half the bloomin tank !!! Grr, its so lovely but it may be too big I fear.


----------



## rebus (14 Dec 2011)

You have a few options for your lily pipes depending on your budget.

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/pr ... lily-pipes

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/filtrat ... 0_310.html

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?rt=nc& ... m283&_vc=1

Hope this helps

Stu.


----------



## PeteA (14 Dec 2011)

Your cat litter will settle within a week or so although it will be lighter than gravel so if your water flow is quite powerful then it may shift around the tank.  Also be careful when changing pipes round (i.e. turn off and don't point directly at the substrate!)

I believe that any igneous rock won't effect the water hardness.

Very interesting piece of bog wood you've found too!  Love anything that has lots of little holes for fish to swim in and out.


----------



## Antipofish (14 Dec 2011)

PeteA said:
			
		

> Your cat litter will settle within a week or so although it will be lighter than gravel so if your water flow is quite powerful then it may shift around the tank.  Also be careful when changing pipes round (i.e. turn off and don't point directly at the substrate!)
> 
> *Water flow!?  LMAO, WHAT water flow !?  I have an Aqua One Aquis 750 and I reckon its actual flow is about 3X my volume.  Luckily I have a Tetratec EX1200 on the way so that will solve the flow but probably cause a problem with the substrate.
> 
> ...


----------

